# Two of my 357 revolvers



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

Gp100 and SP101


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice looking pieces.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

RugerLuger said:


> Gp100 and SP101


They are absolutely awesome!:mrgreen:


----------

